# E.F.C. Main Relay



## JJRios (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everybody.
I just hapened to find this "e.f.c. main relay" broken in pieces. It is by the wall next to the battery. can anybody tell me what does this relay do?, or not doing since it's broken? what does e.f.c. stands for?. by the way my HB is a '85 z24.


----------

